# Mauszeigerveränderung ober einer Zelle?



## The G (18. Juli 2005)

Hallo @ all !!

Ich will nicht lang um den heißen Brei reden. Ich versuche mich gerade in HTML und ich bin schon, sagen wir mal, ganz gut für einen Anfänger. 

Nun meine Frage. Wie kann ich es machen, dass sich der Mauszeiger verändert, wenn er sich über einer bestimmten Zelle einer Tabelle bewegt?


----------



## Gumbo (18. Juli 2005)

Mit der CSS-Eigenschaft cursor ist es möglich den Maszeiger zu verändern.


----------



## The G (18. Juli 2005)

Wie kann ich diesen Code einsetzen?

Könnte das so stimmen?


```
<style type="text/css">
<!--

P { cursor : url("cursers/normal.cur"), url("cursers/second.csr"), text; }

-->
</style>
```

Was muss ich bei "text" einfügen? Und wie verwende ich das nun?


----------



## Gumbo (18. Juli 2005)

Die Zuweisung eines beliebigen Mauszeigers ist meines Wissens bisher nur im Interner Explorer möglich. Die anderen Browser würden auf den letzten Eintrag text zurückfallen und dementsprechend den Text-Mauszeiger darstellen.


----------



## The G (18. Juli 2005)

Danke für deine Antworten.
Schade das es das nur für den IE gibt. 

PS: Text als Mauszeiger? Hmmm? Klingt irgendwie genial!


----------



## Gumbo (18. Juli 2005)

Ich meinte den Text-Mauszeiger, also der Mauszeiger, der beispielsweise angibt, dass Text markiert werden kann.


----------



## Dr Dau (18. Juli 2005)

Hallo!



			
				Gumbo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die Zuweisung eines beliebigen Mauszeigers ist meines Wissens bisher nur im Interner Explorer möglich. Die anderen Browser würden auf den letzten Eintrag text zurückfallen und dementsprechend den Text-Mauszeiger darstellen.


Stimmt, guckst Du hier. 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## The G (19. Juli 2005)

Echt?

Da steht doch es funktioniert bei:
CSS 2.0, Netscape 6.0, MS IE 4.0, Opera 7, Mozilla Firefox 1, Safari 1.2


Gilt den das nur für diese Symbole?

auto = automatischer Cursor (Normaleinstellung).
default = Plattformunabhängiger Standard-Cursor.
crosshair = Cursor in Form eines einfachen Fadenkreuzes.
pointer = Cursor in Form eines Zeigers.
move = Cursor in Form eines Kreuzes, das die Fähigkeit zum Bewegen des Elements signalisiert.
n-resize = Cursor in Form eines Pfeils, der nach oben zeigt (n = Norden).
ne-resize = Cursor in Form eines Pfeils, der nach rechts oben zeigt (ne = Nordost).
e-resize = Cursor in Form eines Pfeils, der nach rechts zeigt (e = Osten).
se-resize = Cursor in Form eines Pfeils, der nach rechts unten zeigt (se = Südost).
s-resize = Cursor in Form eines Pfeils, der nach unten zeigt (s = Süden).
sw-resize = Cursor in Form eines Pfeils, der nach links unten zeigt (sw = Südwest).
w-resize = Cursor in Form eines Pfeils, der nach links zeigt (w = Westen).
nw-resize = Cursor in Form eines Pfeils, der nach links oben zeigt (nw = Nordwest).
text = Cursor in einer Form, die normalen Text symbolisiert.
wait = Cursor in Form eines Symbols, das einen Wartezustand signalisiert.
help = Cursor in Form Symbols, das Hilfe zu dem Element signalisiert.


----------



## Gumbo (19. Juli 2005)

Ich meinte, benutzerdefinierte Mauszeiger, die per URL angegeben werden, würden meines Wissens nur vom Internet Explorer dargestellt.


----------



## Dr Dau (19. Juli 2005)

Deine Frage bezog sich auf cursor:url().... da hättest Du mal bis zum Schluss lesen sollen, da hat Gumbo nämlich recht.....


> Netscape 6.x, Internet Explorer 5.x und Safari 1.2 interpretieren die Angabe url([Datei]) nicht....


----------



## The G (19. Juli 2005)

Ich bedanke mich für eure raschen Antworten. Dann ist das also keine gute idee mit dem url([Datei]). Doch die anderen cursers werde ich bestimmt noch mal brauchen.


----------



## Dr Dau (19. Juli 2005)

So ist es.
Denke aber auch daran dass cursorointer nur vom IE und zwar nur ab Version 6.0 unterstützt wird.
Und cursor:hand lässt Du am besten auch weg.... der ist nicht standardisiert.


----------



## Gumbo (19. Juli 2005)

Sie sollten jedoch auch nicht missbraucht werden, denn sonst kann es schnell irritierend wirken. Das derzeitige Verhalten der Browser im Bezug auf die Mauszeiger ist eigentlich schon ausreichend.



> Denke aber auch daran dass cursorointer nur vom IE und zwar nur ab Version 6.0 unterstützt wird.
> Und cursor:hand lässt Du am besten auch weg.... der ist nicht standardisiert.


Um in allen Browsern das selbe zu realisieren, ist jedoch auch die Kombination von beidem möglich.
	
	
	



```
selektor {
	cursor:			hand;
	cursor:			pointer;
}
```


----------



## The G (19. Juli 2005)

@Dr Dau: Danke für die Info.

@ Gumbo: Ja, natürlich. Doch dezent eingesetzt bringen sie schon sehr viel!


----------



## Dr Dau (19. Juli 2005)

Also welchen Cursor ich persönlich sehr gut finde ist cursor:help, natürlich sollte dahinter  auch das stecken was der Name schon vermitteln soll.


----------



## The G (19. Juli 2005)

Nur so eine kleine Frage. Wie kann man sowas erstellen, dass wenn man mit der Maus über einen Text fährt, ein kleines Infokästchen erscheint?


----------



## Gumbo (19. Juli 2005)

Das title-Attribut „bietet kommentierende Information über das Element, für das es gesetzt ist.“


----------



## The G (19. Juli 2005)

Dank dir. In kombination mit cursor:help ist da wirklich stark!


----------

